# عالم الفن > عـالم الفن >  اللعب مع الكبار وحرب التصريحات بين إيهاب توفيق وعمرو دياب

## الحصن نيوز

<div><span style="font-size: 14pt; font-family: Arial;">يبدو أن حرب التصريحات بين المطرب عمرو دياب وزملائه في الوسط الفنى لم تنته، فبعدما صرح عمرو في حواره مع جريدة "الشرق الأوسط " اللندنية بأنه يقف حاليا بلا منافس، ويشعر أنه وحده على الساحة الغنائية متمنيا ان يرجع لفترة التسعينات ، خرج ايهاب توفيق بعدها ليسخر من عمرو في المؤتمر الصحفي الذي أقامه احتفالا بالبومه الجديد* قائلا "عايز الزمان يرجع .. قول للزمان ارجع يازمان".

ثم صرح ايهاب قائلا :" عمرو دياب ذكي وده شئ كويس وجميل ولكن في بعض الأوقات يتم تفسير هذا الذكاء بطريقة خطأ مما يجعله يغضب الاخرين وهذا ليس من الذكاء " ، وأكد توفيق أنه لا يوجد رئيس جمهورية للغناء ولكن يوجد وزراء كثيرون من أمثال عمرو دياب ومحمد منير وأضاف أسمه للقائمة الوزارية ، وذلك من خلال مقابلة مع برنامج "اللعب مع الكبار"* علي القناة الفضائية المصرية.

وحول ابتعاد محمد فؤاد عن الساحة الغنائية، قال توفيق إن محمد فؤاد موجودٌ وقدم العام الماضي أغنية جميلة جدًّا "طمّني عليك" ونجحت جدًّا ولاقت قبولاً كبيرًا من الناس وفي الوسط الفني.

وأضاف أن انحسار فؤاد بعض الشيء يرجع



لمتابعة تفاصيل الخبر اضغط هنا...

----------

